# Anyone know this trainer (SW PA)?



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

Does anyone know of this trainer? A gentleman at my vet's office recommended her but I do not have any references other than his (stranger). Please PM me.

Crosswinds K-9, Claysville, PA
Phyllis Tustin

http://www.crosswindsk-9.com/


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

bump... Hoping for a reference if I can get one.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*SW PA Trainer recommendation???? HELP*

bump.......

(now if you lived on the correct side of the state, the northeast, I could have helped!)


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: SW PA Trainer recommendation???? HELP*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeebump.......
> 
> (now if you lived on the correct side of the state, the northeast, I could have helped!)


Thanks anyway!









Since no one was familiar with that one, how about Hollybush Dog Training Services in McMurray, PA? This is actually quite a bit closer to me anyway. Trainer is Debbie Miller-Gurchak and site is http://www.hollybushdogtraining.com/home.nxg . She was recommended from the animal supply store I go to, but I think they have some sort of partnership setup since the lady at the store told me that Debbie sends her clients to that store for supplies for class. Would be great to have an impartial opinion!


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: SW PA Trainer recommendation???? HELP*

BUMP!







Or please take a look at her site and let me know what you think or what questions I should ask. There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of information on there. Thanks!!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: SW PA Trainer recommendation???? HELP*

Hey! Sorry I didn't see this.. I know of a few people at Westmoreland.. but I'm not familiar with their training philosophy. 

The second one you posted, the website doesn't shed much light on their training style either..

It might be worth it to go sit in on one of their classes, or just ask what training style they use.

Too bad you weren't further north I could give you a good reccomendation.

Lee (wolfstraum) lives closer to you, maybe PM her, she might know of someone closer to you!

PS. Go steelers!!


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: SW PA Trainer recommendation???? HELP*

Thanks, Kristi! I think I will contact the second one and see about observing a class. I know from what the lady at the supply store told me, she does recommend gear based on the individual dogs, so at least she doesn't seem to follow a generic agenda for every class/dog.

And yes - GO STEELERS!!! They're playing now!


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: SW PA Trainer recommendation???? HELP*

Okay, I did speak with Debbie at Hollybush today and she has no classes until Spring.







However, she did refer me to a lady she had training under her at one time and who is now at a different training facility. The facility is http://www.xcelcaninetraining.com/ and the profile of the trainer she recommended can be found at http://www.xcelcaninetraining.com/foreman.htm (she's a GSD lady!). Can you all please help me out by taking a look at the site and letting me know what you think? Appreciate the help!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

*Re: SW PA Trainer recommendation???? HELP*

I went to the site and it is nice. The training facility looks like a nice place for classes. I would call the woman you were referred to though and ask her about training. It does look like they may do clicker training as that was stated in their Competition Agility class description.

Not much else is offered in the way of descriptions of classes/philosophies etc. It looks like they offer obedience just as a "have to" though. This group looks to me to be more interested in agility than basic obedience or obedience issues. I would call and talk to her. if she is close, ask to sit in on a couple of classes without your dog, at the level you are interested in and perhaps in an advanced class to see how the progression usually goes with those trainers.

Good luck!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: SW PA Trainer recommendation???? HELP*

Deb Cecotti trains in Crafton at the WPKA facility for obed....it is pretty easy to get to from Cannonsburg...also Kathy Ward is in Washington....I have worked with all these people...Deb is an AKC Rally judge, and Kathy has titled a ton of dogs - both are very well respected in the area. Neither has been observed using heavy duty compulsion - I really won't go into specifics - but I would highly recommend these ones I have named ONLY. Keystone in South Park has a very very active and good agility group, I was a member there for alot of years, and so I know how sucessful the agility people are.

Lee


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: SW PA Trainer recommendation???? HELP*

Thanks, Lee and Achielles! Appreciate the feedback and recommendations!!


----------



## maxbear (Jul 4, 2008)

i know the trainer at crosswinds k9 very well. Ive had 4 shepherds trained there. As far as im concerned she is the best there is. I've known her for about 14 years. We've done obedience and bitework, if you have a puppy thats just starting out training or any type of behavior problems, she is definitely the one to go to. I wouldn't hesitate to send anyone there and actually have referred her to several people. She is amazing. You would definitely be very happy there. She has worked with the police depts. had her dogs at camp laugh alot., they train for akc shows and schutzhund also.


----------

